# My lab just runs off????



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

how do I keep my lab from running any time he is out in the field, camping or at home, he just wants to run and doesn't want to come back until he is ready.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

e-collar.


----------

